# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Nekpijn

## benikNie7

hallo heb last van pijn in mijn nek links straalt naar mijn linker oor en linker schouder, denk verkeerd gelegen.maar ik heb ook gewrichts atrose ik hoop dat dat met mijn nek niet het geval is, heb het al eens laten behandelen is toen wel een tijd weg geweest, doe nu nekoefeningen, en behandel het met een smeerseltje vezacht wel.

----------


## patje69

Smeerseltjes zullen nooit echt helpen om de kwaal van spier of gewrichtspijnen te verhelpen. Hoogstens een lichte verzachting. Om echt uit te vinden wat je klachten zijn raad ik je aan om naar een chiropractor te gaan. 

Nekhernia, wat zijn de symptomen en wat kun je er tegen doen?

----------


## peteroomens

hallo,

Nekpijn is een heel algemene omschrijving. Om te kunnen adviseren, is een diagnose nodig. hierbij zal o.a. worden gevraagd
* zijn de klachten wanneer je beweegt of juist in rust
* zijn er uitstralingen naar de arm en/of de vingers
* is er minder kracht in de arm
* is er al eerder een foto gemaakt
Vervolgens kan de dokter je doorsturen voor verder onderzoek, dan wel fysiotherapie of anders voorschrijven.

Wijsheid en sterkte toegewenst,
Peter

----------

